# Solved: Cannot connect wirelessly to linksys router



## nedmac (Sep 6, 2003)

I apolgize if I dont give enough info, let me know if any other is needed for assistance.
Just bought a new Dell Inspiron E1505 Laptop.
Windows XP 
Trying to connect wirelessly to my Linksys Router WRT54G V1.1
( I already have a desktop hard wired to the router)
On the laptop, I right click the "Wireless Connections" icon. Click on View avail Wireless networks. I see my network, highlight and then click on Connect.
After a moment I get an error that reads Unable to connect at this time...( i forget the rest, basically says the network may now be out of reach now) 
At this time, I lose internet connection on my desktop. I now have to unplug my DSL modem and router, Connect the modem again and then the router and the desktop has internet again.
Now i just rebooted the laptop. this time when i right click and view avail wireless networks it says "Windows cannot configure this wireless connection. If you have enabled another program to manage this wireless connection use that software. If you want Windows to configure this wireless connection, start the wireless Zero Configuration service." 
I feel like this is something simple but Ive spent two nights on this, tried twice for help through the Linksys site, they simply tell me to call Dell.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Problematicguy (Apr 2, 2007)

Has any options in the startup been unchecked using msconfig?
I unchecked one on my nephews dell laptop (dont remembe which one) and windows told me the same thing. I had to re-check it so it would run at start up. Only then would it connect.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

In Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services, is the WZC service running?


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Nedmac:First of all,on your laptop,do you have something like a linksys wireless utility,or some wireless utility running to assist you in making a wireless connection?Are you using a linksys wireless adapter card and that utility?
If so,you might want to disable it and turn on Wireless Zero Config(WZC) by 

Start/run type in services.msc
This will give you a screen with all the system services apps and their status.Scroll down to WZC and start it.Depending on your level of OS,it may require that some dependent apps be started also(dependencies)

Also,if you have set up some type of encryption protection on your router(WEP?WPA etc),disable it temporarily to see if you can connect wirelessly.
Also,do you have a firewall running.If so,disable it temporarily to see if you can make a connection.
Then let's go from there.


----------



## nedmac (Sep 6, 2003)

I am not using a linksys wireless utility, nor a linksys card. This is a dell laptop, it does have something called Dell Wireless WLAN card utility. At times while troubleshooting I have disabled this and Wireless Zero Config. 
At this time, I have disabled the Dell Wireless WLAN card utility. At the same time I enabled the Wireless Zero Config and "Started it". I also turned off WEP on my router, disabled norton internet sec. and Windows firewall on the laptop.
When I first went back to "view wireless networks" I again got the message 
"Windows cannot configure this wireless connection. If you have enabled another program..."
Went back to Network connections, went to properties of the wireless connection.
Clicked on the "Wireless Networks Tab" and placed a check next to "Use windows to configure wireless connection"
Now I am able to view wireless networks and I now see my network.
Highlight it, click connect and it just says "Please wait while windows connects to network" and after waiting a min or two I finally cancelled it.
Oh and again I lost my internet connection on my desktop(does this last part even make sense?) Not having much luck. BTW I can connect with hardwire to the router and get a connection on the laptop.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

First step, can you connect to any wireless network with that laptop? Can you connect with a cable to the router with that laptop?


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Losing the desktop connection does not make sense to me,but might to one of the high level network techs here.
Do you have a firewall running on your desktop,if so did you disable that also.
Also,what security package do you have running on the desktop?Might try disabling that temporarily to see if that makes a difference.
Also,it might be handy to have the Ipconfig info from the desktop,as well as from the laptop.Understand that if you do not have a laptop connection you will have to copy that info for input here.
Start/run type in cmd.
On the resulting screen type in ipconfig /all
Copy/paste the results.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

In addition to answering JohnWill's questions, note any important settings, reset the router to factory default settings and reconfigure it.


----------



## nedmac (Sep 6, 2003)

Dont have security on the desktop. Disabled the Windows firewall. Still same issues. 
Again I can connect to the router with a cable, have not had a chance to try and connect to another wireless network. Not sure what other important settings you may want. 
Here is the ipconfig log from the desktop and the laptop.
Desktop is first.
I had another laptop previously that was able to connect through this router but I was using a linksys card in that one.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Theresa Church>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Theresa
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-76-44-4F-BF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, June 06, 2007 6:05:48 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, June 07, 2007 6:05:48 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Theresa Church>

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Travis>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : JamesBond
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-B9-77-2D-FA
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.102
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, June 06, 2007 6:06:50 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, June 07, 2007 6:06:50 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Travis>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You have no wireless hardware that is recognized in that laptop. What do you see in Device Manager under Network Controllers?


----------



## nedmac (Sep 6, 2003)

That was my fault. Did not really have anything to do with the issue. I had to disable the wireless network connection on the laptop while connected with a cord, or else when it trys to connect ( i think) i lose the internet connection on the desktop. 
Anyway, here is the ipconfig showing the wireless info. 
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Travis>ipcongif/all
'ipcongif' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Travis>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : JamesBond
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-B9-77-2D-FA

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-FC-46-AF-F2

C:\Documents and Settings\Travis>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Once again, have you successfully connected to ANY wireless network with this laptop?

I suggest trying to turn off the Dell wireless client and enable WZC, that just worked for someone else here that was having a similar issue.


----------



## nedmac (Sep 6, 2003)

As I said before, I had not had a chance to try another network, but this morning I realized one of my neighbors wireless network that I can see is an unsecured wireless network (linksys in fact) so with permission I attempted to connect to his and I was on with no problem. SO not sure what i need to do now. Possibly the router needs to be rebooted as someone suggested earlier OR do i need to upgrade firmware, or would neither have anything to do with it. I have no idea.

Thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

More than just rebooting the router I still suggest: note any important settings, reset the router to factory default settings and reconfigure it.

If that doesn't work, my next suggestion was going to be to look for a firmware upgrade. But do these in whichever order seems best to you.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Ned:FYI.There appears to be a firmware download available at the Linksys site.It was released 1/30/07 and it is version 4.21.1


----------



## nedmac (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks everyone. I am writing this from my laptop which is now connected. I upgraded the firmware, still had a little trouble connecting with the WEP on, not sure what I did exactly, disabled, renabled wep then started working. 

Thanks again to everyone.


----------



## nedmac (Sep 6, 2003)

Spoke a moment too quick. Right after posting my last message, I lost my internet connection on my laptop. Moved to another spot in the house and was able to get back on the internet though if i hover over Wireless Network Connection, it says "Not Connected". 
I right click on it and "View Avail Networks", my network says Not Connected. I see 4 other secure networks, none of which I am connected to, but I can still get to different websites. How would that be?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Sometimes those connected/not connected messages are confusing and sometimes seem to lag a little behind real time. But if you are actually losing connection you want to look into that.

You may find NetStumbler to be helpful: www.netstumbler.com

One problem could be that your signal drops too low in some places because of distance or obstructions.

Another possibility is one or more of those other networks are interfering. If so, change the channel on your router. In North America the non interfering channels are 1, 6 and 11; so stay as far as possible from other strong signals.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Ned:That's good news.As Terry indicated,loss of connection very well can be a wireless interference problem.
You probably know this but just in case
To change the wireless channel,log onto the router's admin page,select the wireless option and go to wireless channel,and chnge it from there.

Good luck


----------



## nedmac (Sep 6, 2003)

Yeah seems to be the case. Think I am good. Thanks again for everyones help.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Glad we could helplease use thread tools at the top of the page to mark this thread solved.


----------

